# Moving to Australia, where to rent?



## Oxy88 (May 17, 2014)

Hello,

I'm planning to move to Australia in the summer of '15 for about 6 months.
I've did some quick searches on accommodations, but to be honest i've got no idea where to start. I've never been to Australia so I don't know the good and the bad neighborhoods or what is decent to pay for rent. I don't want to get scammed.

I've looked around a bit and i've noticed in alot of places you pay your rent by week. Is this normal in Australia?

Could someone help me out a bit?
I'm looking for a place just for my own, studio or 1 bedroom, what should i expect to pay?

Thanks.


----------



## aircraftser (May 16, 2014)

Which part of Australia are you gonna be? I'm in Brisbane, I'm paying around $800 sharing an apartment with a friend, we have our own bedrooms. I will consider it very cheap for the condition of the apartment. Gumtree or craiglist might be a good place to start


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Melbourne and Sydney are expensive. If you stick to realestate.com.au you should not get ripped off as prices will be roughly the same for all places. If it is too cheap then it is usually too good to be true. Cheap areas are usually either bad areas or further away from the city.

Best to have a budget in mind and you can get some suggestions from that. We could say an area is nice but could be well above your budget.

I imagine you won't have a car so in that case you will be looking for somewhere that is relatively close to public transport.

Yes it is normal to pay your rent weekly. Also when you find a place you will need to pay a bond which is 4 weeks rent and then 2 weeks rent in advance as well.


----------

